
Advances in the experimental exploration of water’s phase diagram (2019) - segfaultbuserr
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5085163
======
stared
Oh, it includes Ice-9!

~~~
yamoriyamori
So it goes.

------
scienceAlert
I'm sorry, but that phase diagram [1] shows zero alignment other well-known
phase diagrams for water, no matter scale or units. [2,3]

Is this fraudulent creative fiction?

[1]
[https://aip.scitation.org/na101/home/literatum/publisher/aip...](https://aip.scitation.org/na101/home/literatum/publisher/aip/journals/content/jcp/2019/jcp.2019.150.issue-6/1.5085163/20190208/images/medium/1.5085163.figures.online.f1.jpg)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_point](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_point)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice#Phases](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice#Phases)

~~~
KenoFischer
Seems to be roughly aligned with your [2] modulo the flipped axes. Am I
missing something?

~~~
credit_guy
I had the same confusion as the GP. Most people are familiar with the triple
point of water, and in particular with the gaseous phase of water in a phase
diagram which is missing here, but it does show prominently in [2]. However
[2] shows the pressure in log-scale while this article shows the pressure in 2
linear scales, one from 0 to about 2 GPa and one from 0 to about 100 GPa. The
vapor phase which is below 25 MPa in [2] is then compressed here in an
invisible slice.

